# Sounds abspielen



## SockenSepp123 (13. Mrz 2017)

Hallo, ich bin am verzweifeln. Ich habe nun schon verschiedenste Möglichkeiten gefunden, einen Sound abzuspielen, es klappt aber KEINE.
Hat jemand einen Link zu einem funktionierendem Programm?
Danke und Grüße


----------



## Java20134 (13. Mrz 2017)

Was hast du denn schon alles ausprobiert?


----------



## SockenSepp123 (13. Mrz 2017)

Auf YouTube Programme abgeschrieben, aus dem Forum und aus Büchern. Ich habe gerade meinen PC ausgeschaltet, daher keine Beispiele :/


----------



## Java20134 (13. Mrz 2017)

Das ist schlecht und welche Sound Dateien möchtest du abspielen?


----------



## JStein52 (13. Mrz 2017)

So:

```
InputStream inputStream = getClass().getResourceAsStream("audio/Satellit.wav");
            AudioStream audioStream = new AudioStream(inputStream);
            AudioPlayer.player.start(audioStream);
```


----------



## Xyz1 (13. Mrz 2017)

SockenSepp123 hat gesagt.:


> Auf YouTube Programme abgeschrieben


*nachdenk* Die Serverseite sieht doch keiner. *kopfkratz*

Einfaches Beep oder anderes Format?


----------



## Java20134 (13. Mrz 2017)

Wenn es jedoch MP3 Dateien sind kannst du auch eine Bibliothek verwenden.


----------



## SockenSepp123 (13. Mrz 2017)

Eine .wav Datei


----------



## ixKavu (13. Mrz 2017)

Wie wäre es hiermit?

```
public File sound = new File("hallo.wav");

    static void PlaySound(File Sound){
        try{
            Clip clip = AudioSystem.getClip();
            clip.open(AudioSystem.getAudioInputStream(Sound));
            clip.start();
        }catch (Exception e){
        }
    }
```

Hiermit kannst du dann den Sound spielen:

```
PlaySound(sound);
```


----------



## SockenSepp123 (13. Mrz 2017)

Aber wo muss ich die Sounddatei speichern?


----------



## ixKavu (13. Mrz 2017)

SockenSepp123 hat gesagt.:


> Aber wo muss ich die Sounddatei speichern?



Na dort wo du den Pfad in

```
public File sound = new File("hallo.wav");
```
angibst.

In diesem Fall beispielsweise direkt bei dem bin, src und .settings Ordnern.


----------



## SockenSepp123 (14. Mrz 2017)

Danke


----------

